# Another SBE II Problem



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

My butt pad kees coming off my gun very easily. What does a guy do to fix this? Do I glue it on? I really don't want to do that in case I have to take it off for maintenance. I have heard other guys talk about this, but was curious what you guys would do.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds like the screw holes have enlarged from previous removal. Using an old carpenters trick, take a couple round tooth picks, dip them in wood glue and stick them into each screw hole on the stock. Cut them off flush, reinstall butt pad. The tooth picks will act as wood filler, the glue will hold them in place but won't adhere to the screws very well so you can remove the pad in the future. If you're worried about the wood glue, just try it without glue and it still should work.


----------



## Engdahl (Dec 7, 2005)

I didnt think that the SBE II had screws to hold on the pad...At least mine doesnt. The manual says that it will stay a little loose but will never fall off, if it is a big problem try calling Benelli customer service. You need to be able to take it on and off to put shims in and other maintainece, and also to get water out of the hollow stock if you ever need to. I wouldn't glue it on.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well........ don't own one or ever handled one but just assumed it was a typical stock configuration. If not then just disregard what I said.


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

I would not recommend gluing the gel pad into the stock. If you do, you will not be able to access the recoil spring.

My suggestion would be to buy a replacement gel pad. A new one should fit very snuggly into the stock. On my SBE-II, the gel pad is held in the stock very firmly by friction alone.


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

Go to any place that has Auto Body Supplies or Home Depot and get a can af spray adhessive, the kind they use to stick sand paper to the rubber pad of a disk sander. Spray it on the recoil pad only, It will still come off when you want it too, but it will stay on till you take it off.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Friction fit recoil pad, that should always be a little loose???? What will those European gunmakers think of next?!!!!  Think I'll stick with my obsolete Remington 11-87.

Sorry, couldn't resist....


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You gotta love european guns!

I got one word for you: REMINGTON!


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

call benelli and get a new pad or gun . Or get a light weight adhesive glue and glue it on so that it does not fall off but you can still rip it off. Or velcrow it in so it stays I have heard of many people doing this. I dont know how but they do it :wink:


----------

